# Help out the new guys



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There seems to be a quickly growing interest in painting your own lures, blades, jigs, whatever.

There is a bunch of great information in this forum but it is spread around through a bunch of different threads and you need to really look to find out how to get started.

I would be extremely appreciative, as I'm sure many others would be also, if one or a few of you could work on a "Airbrush 101" article that I could sticky at the top of this forum that would help those just getting started.

Areas like what airbrushes, needles, hoses, compressors, paints, clear coats, and where to get them. How to clean etc, etc, etc 

I realize that this can get deeply detailed and technical but what I am looking for is the basics, beginning level, for someone that wants to get started. I also realize that their is always more than one answer to any question and you may have different preferences. That is why I think it would be good if a few of you could collaborate to provide a few options in each area, if they exist.

PM me if you are interested and willing to assist.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i myself would like some info on some paint... janns has it for $35.00 but that is a bit steep to paint a few blades and spoons?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Lundy said:


> There seems to be a quickly growing interest in painting your own lures, blades, jigs, whatever.
> 
> There is a bunch of great information in this forum but it is spread around through a bunch of different threads and you need to really look to find out how to get started.
> 
> ...



Kim are you the site administrator? The reason I ask is this I would be willing to actively post and give guidance and or direction in making lead jigs, spinnerbaits etc. I have been doing this for 8 years. Along with that would be powder painting these jigs and spinnerbaits and modifying molds. I have done a tutorial here for powder painting and it is in one of the threads here. If you are looking to develop a subforum for that, I would be willing to give all the help and input and knowledge I have acquired over the years to those who ask..............Just a thought.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

VC111 has volunteered to take the lead on developing the airbrush basics information.

If you would like to help please contact VC111

Cadman,

I would love to do a similar project for powder coating. If you would like to take the lead on that project that would be great


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i myself would like some info on some paint... janns has it for $35.00 but that is a bit steep to paint a few blades and spoons?



Pat Cataan's has tons of paint of all colors and bases (latex, enamels, laquers, ect). They cost anywhere from fifty cents a bottle (usually about 2 oz) upwards to 3-4 bucks a bottle. Their Createx airbrush paint is $2.77 per 2 oz bottle.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I watched lots of you-tube videos on airbrushing before buying anything and trying to paint a crankbait. Some of the best ones are done by RC car builders. Kept notes while watching videos. Rounded out my notes by reading through pretty much the entire tacklemaking forum. Didn't want to post this in Vince's thread. He could mention it, if he feels it's a good way for people to go. Except for reading the entire tackle forum


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tomb, my thread will be open to contributions like yours. I'm just one guy and thus welcome the input of others, especially those who've recently started because they know what is out there right now and what has been working for them.


----------

